# Crank 2: High Voltage (Jason Statham)



## arnisador (Feb 22, 2009)

I saw the trailer for Jason Statham's _*Crank 2: High Voltage*_ last night. It looks pretty bad to me--absolutely cartoonish. He is given an artifical heart (from teh very end of _*Crank*_) and to keep it charged he keeps shocking himself. I think I'll wait to see this one on HBO.

More here.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 22, 2009)

That man is sex on legs.... swoon.


----------



## Drac (Feb 22, 2009)

I wasn't a big fan of the first Crank so I have no intention of seeing this one...He should stick with the *Transporter* character..


----------



## arnisador (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes, Transporter is great!


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 22, 2009)

The first Crank was one of those movies that's fun -- when you're in the right frame of mind.  Probably with just a skosh of chemical assistance...  But it was pretty cartoonish, too...


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 22, 2009)

Drac said:


> I wasn't a big fan of the first Crank so I have no intention of seeing this one...He should stick with the *Transporter* character..


 

I love the Transporter movies.  Saw the first Crank and I was wondering how they were going to bring him back after that ending.  Seeing this trailer, I'm not impressed with the possibilities.


----------



## punisher73 (Feb 23, 2009)

Since he dies in the end of the first movie, by a REALLY high fall from a helicoptor how does giving him a different heart change anything?

They should have stuck with just one of those.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 23, 2009)

The opening line of the trailer is about how he _didn't_ die that day.


----------



## punisher73 (Feb 23, 2009)

arnisador said:


> The opening line of the trailer is about how he _didn't_ die that day.


 
I understand that part.  What I meant was that the whole thing in the first movie is "today is the day I died" and starts with him dying and then ends with him dying.  I just think it's a bad plot idea to say he suddenly "didn't die" and somebody just gives him a new heart etc.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Feb 23, 2009)

im a big fan of his, but Crank was by far one of the worst movies Ive seen. Trasnporter 1 and 2 and were great and so was this movie of his called Chaos with Wesley Snipes

B


----------



## arnisador (Feb 23, 2009)

punisher73 said:


> I understand that part.  What I meant was that the whole thing in the first movie is "today is the day I died" and starts with him dying and then ends with him dying.  I just think it's a bad plot idea to say he suddenly "didn't die" and somebody just gives him a new heart etc.



yeah, I'm with you...including, it's being overdone (e.g. _Babylon A.D._).


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 23, 2009)

KempoGuy06 said:


> im a big fan of his, but Crank was by far one of the worst movies Ive seen. Trasnporter 1 and 2 and were great and so was this movie of his called Chaos with Wesley Snipes
> 
> B


 

Chaos was a great film.  I picked it up on dvd a while back.  Did you catch Transporter 3?  I enjoyed it more than the second one.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 24, 2009)

I didn't like #3 as well as #2, but it was still good fun. I hope there's a #4, but that they don' feel the need to dial it up until he's transporting in the Space Shuttle or something.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 25, 2009)

Are you lot telling me there's stories and other people in these films lol?


----------



## arnisador (Feb 25, 2009)

Eh, sometimes it does seem like the same one viewed through a haze, doesn't it? Well, one goes to be entertained, and I've seen some plays performed multiple times too...


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 25, 2009)

All I see is Jason.........


----------

